# 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0709/563982/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-main-event/



> *DARK Match:*
> 
> - Yoshi Tatsu defeat Darren Young with a tornado kick. Titus O'Neil did not accompany Young to the ring.
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0709/563984/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/



> *Smackdown:*
> 
> * Daniel Bryan vs. Christian is up first. Strong opening match. Bryan gets the win with the Yes Lock.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Ziggler/Cesaro should be awesome.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Cesaro/Ziggler?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Cesaro vs Ziggler is must see. Extremely good and long match. Great crowd. Ziggler super over

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Yeah Ziggler Cesaro sounds awesome. Shame it didnt happen on Raw last night


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

I'm all for Main Event being the Cesaro Showcase as long as he keeps getting 20 minutes every Wednesday against quality opponents.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

:mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



> Our correspondent called this a must see match that the crowd was very much into.


:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Main Event already looking to be fun right off the bat. (Y)


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Tons of funk and Khali vs Rhodes scholars and heath Slater was standard fare with Rhodes scholars ditching heath 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

30 percent of the arena is tarped 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Sandow and Rhodes walked out of the match. Such a pointless match.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Daniel Bryan vs Christian to kick off. Christian got a pop Bryan got boos. Lots of kids

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Tons of funk and Khali vs Rhodes scholars and heath Slater was standard fare with Rhodes scholars ditching heath
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh, you're there. lol (Y)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Christian has very bad luck


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Christian is going to job again.-__-


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Christian to kick off. Christian got a pop Bryan got boos. Lots of kids
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Is Bryan working heel?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Why did I even want Christian to come back?

I mean, yes he should be losing to Bryan... but can't he get a win over Rhodes heading into the PPV?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Slow start, face vs face. Great last half, Bryan wins with no lock

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Christian lost to Orton, Kane, and Bryan in one week. It's a shame that WWE didn't at least try to convince the audience that he had a shot at MITB. At least Bryan vs. Christian should be a good match.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Teddy is telling dolph that he can't interfere in any matches tonight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Why did they even put Christian in All Stars match if they are not going to book him as a strong contender? fpalm. WWE are fucking morons.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Wow. Ziggler and Cesaro are going to steal the show. It will be the best match on Main-Event or Smackdown.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Rollins vs jey uso. Usos got a phenomenal pop. Shield getting tons of cheers 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Will Orton take a clean pin again?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

And people wonder why Ziggler isnt over...he needs to face more credible oponents, cesareo is a joke.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Nimbus said:


> And people wonder why Ziggler isnt over...he needs to face more credible oponents, cesareo is a joke.


Cesaro has put on weekly 20 minute wrestling clinics on Main Event for months. That's exactly the sort of opponent he needs to face.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Christian jobbing again.. Is it too much to ask that he gets just a tad bit of momentum going in to the PPV? I know he's losing, but don't make it so obvious. Sucks because this is the only PPV we're he'll be involved in the ME, after this he's probably gonna put over Ambrose and other young acts. Least they can do is have him go into the PPV hot.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Rollins goes over in a quick match. Nothing spectacular

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Axel vs Jericho on deck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Axel vs Jericho on deck
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Dem rematches.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Axel comes out to crickets and Lillian says his name wrong... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Anything match involving Bryan is must-see TV. Probably not going to watch the other ones though.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Axel comes out to crickets and Lillian says his name wrong...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Axel comes out to crickets and Lillian says his name wrong...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But did he come out to Christian's titantron? That'll complete the bad day.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Crowd has been spotty since Ziggler vs cesaro. I think that match killed them

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Axel comes out to crickets and Lillian says his name wrong...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


DEM edits be coming. :lmao


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



#Mark said:


> Christian jobbing again.. Is it too much to ask that he gets just a tad bit of momentum going in to the PPV?





Mr.Cricket said:


> Why did they even put Christian in All Stars match if they are not going to book him as a strong contender? fpalm. WWE are fucking morons.


jobbing coming into mitb usually means you win it, just ask bryan and ziggler, hard to believe it now but back in 2011 bryan lost clean as a whistle 5 days out to cody


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



validreasoning said:


> jobbing coming into mitb usually means you win it, just ask bryan and ziggler, hard to believe it now but back in 2011 bryan lost clean as a whistle 5 days out to cody


That's true, but in both cases, there was a storyline that went with the jobbing. With Christian, he returned to job continually within two weeks. It'd be nice if there's a payoff from the booking, but I'm not sure that there is.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



validreasoning said:


> jobbing coming into mitb usually means you win it, just ask bryan and ziggler


There is a better chance of Chris Benoit taking Kane's spot this Sunday and winning the MITB than there is chance of Christian winning. 

He's just there to give and take a few high spots.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Jericho wins by count out after hitting a code breaker while Axel was in the ropes

Axel threw a hissy fit, bray Wyatt is advertised for tonight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

I'm pretty sure Christian is gonna feud hard with Ambrose going into SummerSlam? Why would he win?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

In before "buried!!!11!".


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



> Jericho wins by count out


That's ma boy.

:axel


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

* The Wyatt Family are advertised for later tonight.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

IC title really is a curse.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Super face miz with loud pops vs ryback incoming

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Wyatt's to attack sheamus or Orton


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Or Miz and Ryback.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Miz vs Ryback. Yay....


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Miz dominated the entire match, ryback feigns injury for huge heat and uses the stall to meat hook and shell shock to win

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

I'll check out Daniel Bryan vs Christian and of course, the great and incredible Bray Wyatt. No buys for the rest of this crap.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

AJ and Kaitlyn up next. Their titan Tron gets second loudest pop of the night. Looks like a talk segment. Office chairs and black matting

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

AJ proclaims she is the savior of the dead divas division, that gets a pop

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> AJ proclaims she is the savior of the dead divas division, that gets a pop
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Contract signing, AJ reads texts from Kaitlyn that shit on the divas one by one

One said Natalya needs to stop dancing with khali and you can never trust a hart. Natalya starts legit crying. These were to the admirer btw
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

a divas contract signing? What in the Hell?


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

If Christian were winning MitB, there would be hints through commentary, promos/interviews, post-match camera shots, etc. There hasn't been any of that.

It makes no sense to have him go into a big match with five higher-ranked faces and a returning MitB winner/former WWE Champion with absolutely no momentum or credibility, but it's Christian. This sort of treatment is nothing new.



Dalexian said:


> AJ and Kaitlyn up next. Their titan Tron gets second loudest pop of the night.


Further evidence that this company is no longer for me.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

A contract signing segment....for women wrestlers? What is going on?



expmsct said:


> Further evidence that this company is no longer for me.


Yes, two young and loyal women wrestlers being popular is terrible.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Very very strong segment. Kaitlyn defends herself, slaps big e and turns AJ inside out with a spear. Kaitlyn got a legit pop for that

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Wade Barrett up next vs swaggie. Swagger gets legit heat, Barrett gets muddled nothing

I lied, zeb and Co are out to watch. Its Barrett vs fandango
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Wade Barrett up next vs swaggie. Swagger gets legit heat, Barrett gets muddled nothing
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Swagger still the best heel in the company with that LEGIT HEAT. :clap 

Edit: Dang Swagger vs Barrett was a match on my list.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Its official. AJ Lee is the mixed Trish Stratus!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

* Fandango vs. Wade Barrett is next.

Barrett loses. Wins Money in the Bank. Calling it now.

:cole3


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> * Fandango vs. Wade Barrett is next.
> 
> Barrett loses. Wins Money in the Bank. Calling it now.
> 
> :cole3


Wade better win. But knowing WWE...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Wade and Cody really need that case off the sting of last year. Wade more so because is still fairly young.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Fandango wins in 45 seconds with a roll up after Rhodes scholars fights with zeb and Co outside

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Christian lost to Orton, Kane, and Bryan in one week. It's a shame that WWE didn't at least try to convince the audience that he had a shot at MITB. At least Bryan vs. Christian should be a good match.


He's the jobber in the match, to give the other guys wins before PPV's.


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Ithil said:


> Yes, two young and loyal women wrestlers being popular is terrible.


I don't know what you mean by "loyal." The terrible fanbase that the terrible product has cultivated is terrible.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Something tells me I'm gonna love the AJ/Kaitlyn contract segment when it airs. Makes this feud look even more legitimate, not just fat jokes and whore jokes.

And with Kait getting the upper hand again, it just about guarantees to me that AJ goes over on Sunday.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Fandango wins in 45 seconds with a roll up after Rhodes scholars fights with zeb and Co outside
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:shock jokes?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

45 seconds? Holy shit. :lol


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Too many people use the spear.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



expmsct said:


> I don't know what you mean by "loyal." The terrible fanbase that the terrible product has cultivated is terrible.


Loyal as in....loyal. They are there for the long haul, committed to spending their whole career in WWE. That's not common in the Divas.
Also, what the fuck is this supposed to mean in relation to what I said "The terrible fanbase that the terrible product has cultivated is terrible."?



Snoth said:


> Too many people use the spear.


Two. Is that too many?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Fandango wins in 45 seconds with a roll up after Rhodes scholars fights with zeb and Co outside
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Losing to Fandango in 45 seconds fpalm. Just when I thought Barrett couldn't get anymore buried.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Fandango wins in 45 seconds with a roll up after Rhodes scholars fights with zeb and Co outside
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well at least the first part of Bryan D's prediction is true.
And this is why he's getting no reactions. He's being booked as a glorified Zack Ryder, made to look like a joke and for God's sake when was the last time he cut a legit promo.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Ithil said:


> Loyal as in....loyal. They are there for the long haul, committed to spending their whole career in WWE. That's not common in the Divas.
> Also, what the fuck is this supposed to mean in relation to what I said "The terrible fanbase that the terrible product has cultivated is terrible."?
> 
> 
> ...


3 actually. Christian uses it too.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

No Ambrose and Barrett is jobbing to Fandango in 45 seconds. Yeah, It's pretty much between them.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Adr vs Mr. Cara up next. Adr gets 20 percent cheers 20 percent boos, 60 percent. nothing. Ziggler is in the Cara gear and takes out adr. Now Vickie is out

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Adr vs Mr. Cara up next. Adr gets 20 percent cheers 20 percent boos, 60 percent. nothing. *Ziggler is in the Cara gear* and takes out adr. Now Vickie is out
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh no, I need to see that. :lmao


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> 3 actually. Christian uses it too.


Yes, you're right, I forgot because he doesn't win any matches.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Fucking Ziggler dressed as Sin Cara :lmao ffs I can see that being a train wreck. At least Sin Cara wont be botching for once


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Vickie cuts a promo but I didn't hear a word due to unbelievable heat. Teddy threw her out with security. Loudest reaction of the night by far

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



> * Promo with The Wyatt Family. Bray Wyatt shows footage and talks about how they destroyed Kane on RAW.


Wyatt talking should be good.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Ziggler trolling teddy about his being in Cara gear. Gets away with it. Next up is mayo vs Orton. Both got monster pops

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

LOL at the world title not even being a top of the hour segment, thrown in a random time slot, the logic.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Only sign of Wyatt so far is a recap of yesterday

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Sheam(Y)us brings out the best in Orton, should be BOSS.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Only sign of Wyatt so far is a recap of yesterday
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


* Promo with The Wyatt Family. Bray Wyatt shows footage and talks about how they destroyed Kane on RAW.

Isn't that true?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> * Promo with The Wyatt Family. Bray Wyatt shows footage and talks about how they destroyed Kane on RAW.
> 
> Isn't that true?


Can't hear audio well in the arena, all it was was a video package of his promo and what happened to Kane

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Christian is already back to being a jobber. fpalm Maybe that's why Orton winning last week was the right decision since they'll job him out to everyone else regardless.

Orton better not lose clean to Sheamus too. But I don't want him with the upper-hand because I want him to win the briefcase.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Ithil said:


> Loyal as in....loyal. They are there for the long haul, committed to spending their whole career in WWE. That's not common in the Divas.
> Also, what the fuck is this supposed to mean in relation to what I said "The terrible fanbase that the terrible product has cultivated is terrible."?
> 
> 
> ...


Ill ignore your little condescending tone. And there's currently 3 that use it as a finisher maneuver, 4 if you count Show. And over the years the spear is probably the most used finisher of all time (used as a finisher)


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

LOL at everyone complaining about Christian losing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Good, Barrett gets buried again. There's still a chance. (Y)

Who am I kidding, no there isn't.....but, part of me does wonder, despite my insistence.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Slow start, face vs face. Great last half, Bryan wins with no lock
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What was the reaction at the end of this match?


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Osize10 said:


> LOL at everyone complaining about Christian losing.


No one is saying he should have beaten Bryan, just lamenting the fact that he looks like an absolute jobber going into a match where he needed all the momentum and credibility he could get.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

No contest. Daniel Bryan his them both with a ladder

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



expmsct said:


> No one is saying he should have beaten Bryan, just lamenting the fact that he looks like an absolute jobber going into a match where he needed all the momentum and credibility he could get.


Christian beat the strongest stable since who knows when, and people raged, it really doesn't matter what happens at this point. People have a hard time enjoying WWE at this point.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> No contest. Daniel Bryan his them both with a ladder
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LOL DB killed everyone that's in the match barring RVD.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Standard mitb segment with everyone coming out. Orton gets the case

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Standard mitb segment with everyone coming out. Orton gets the case
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol the SD case?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



TakeMyGun said:


> LOL DB killed everyone that's in the match barring RVD.


As long as he isn't booked as the cheating heel, he can do whatever. Re-booking him as the cheating heel would be an insult


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

So Kane is out of MITB?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Standard mitb segment with everyone coming out. Orton gets the case
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This confirmed?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Conclusion....RVD wins MITB and everyone on this board is trolled by Vince and his part-timers


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Orton does grab the case


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

So RVD wins or Punk does a hat trick and Lesnar costs him the cash in on Raw. I'm down with that. As long as those 2 fucks or Sheamus or Kane don't get it it's all good.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Hopefully Orton with the briefcase is a foreshadowing of things to come this Sunday. He better get that damn case!

But I'm not too positive at the moment.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

SD sounds good apart from the main event gonna' skip it until the end can't watch sheamus matches man


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Orton doesn't need the briefcase. He can get title shots whenever he wants.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Orton grabs the case and gives it to Daniel Bryan


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

This is pretty between RVD and Bryan.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Orton doesn't need the briefcase. He can get title shots whenever he wants.


That's why he hasn't had one since Over the Limit last year.

He should win it and make it an epic chase for number 10. They should make a story out of it as if he's lost it a little and is not as strong as he used to be. He can lose a few matches (vintage MITB booking but at least there's a story here) which leads to a cash in on a vulnerable champion (Cena or maybe even Bryan a few months later) resulting in a heel turn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

I smell swerve...:russo


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Don't read to much into the way they book these shows.

Seriously. Your head will hurt. Wrestling booking logic is a lost art on Stephanie and her intern team of hack writers.

It wouldn't surprise me if they all sat down to write Smackdown and said, so we need someone other than Bryan to grab the case...here's a hat with the other names, now pick...oh look, it's Orton. Okay, write that down...

Seriously. That wouldn't surprise me if that's how they do it. So don't read to much into it.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So RVD wins or Punk does a hat trick and Lesnar costs him the cash in on Raw. I'm down with that. As long as those 2 fucks or Sheamus or Kane don't get it it's all good.


I disagree. 

RVD or Punk winning to further the Heyman storyline would be atrocious. 

So if Punk wins, we have to hear him blab about being the best in the world and the briefcase is merely used on Raw to further an angle with Lesnar...To further the point that Punk is now apparently above the hard-working full-time roster and would rather jerk off with Vince than enhance the business.


If RVD wins, Vince might as well walk around the entire locker room and moon everyone in the face while ripping a juicy protein-fueled fart.

Bryan or Orton...they have the most momentum


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

No Ambrose on Raw or Smackdown. Barrett gets jobbed out in 45 seconds. He may get a chance but Ambrose will always be the safe bet.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Orton doesn't need the briefcase. He can get title shots whenever he wants.


Which explains why he got so many title shots in the past 2 years....


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Choke2Death said:


> That's why he hasn't had one since Over the Limit last year.
> 
> He should win it and make it an epic chase for number 10. They should make a story out of it as if he's lost it a little and is not as strong as he used to be. He can lose a few matches (vintage MITB booking but at least there's a story here) which leads to a cash in on a vulnerable champion (Cena or maybe even Bryan a few months later) resulting in a heel turn.


i think orton would look silly with the briefcase and beside he really is above the MitB, yeah they didn't trust him with another title shot or solid main event storyline but the moment they decide he's ready he can still RKO the fuck out of the current champion and get a title shot, he's still randy freaking orton for god's sake


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Ham and Egger said:


> Which explains why he got so many title shots in the past 2 years....


Do you really think a former 9 times world champion and one of biggest stars in current WWE needs MITB to challenge for title shots? fpalm

He didn't get any title shots in recent years because they're still punishing him for the wellness policy. Once they become relaxed about it, he will be in title scene again a lot more.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Pongo said:


> i think orton would look silly with the briefcase and beside he really is above the MitB, yeah they didn't trust him with another title shot or solid main event storyline but the moment they decide he's ready he can still RKO the fuck out of the current champion and get a title shot, he's still randy freaking orton for god's sake


I know but I'm getting a little impatient with the wait. It's been two long years and I'm getting bored now. And it's not like the people they push over him are any better. But you're right, no matter how many jobs he does, his credibility never goes down as the crowd still loves him as much every week. So there's something positive at least I guess.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Osize10 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> RVD or Punk winning to further the Heyman storyline would be atrocious.
> 
> So if Punk wins, we have to hear him blab about being the best in the world and the briefcase is merely used on Raw to further an angle with Lesnar...To further the point that Punk is now apparently above the hard-working full-time roster and would rather jerk off with Vince than enhance the business.


Fine with me. He IS the best in the world, and he IS above everyone else on the roster. He can never be given enough, and pulling a hat trick with MITB would be a nice accomplishment for him. I realize that you people THINK that Bryan is so much more deserving but that's just a fabrication of reality.




> If RVD wins, Vince might as well walk around the entire locker room and moon everyone in the face while ripping a juicy protein-fueled fart.


He's ALREADY doing that by putting only former world champions in the match. 



> Bryan or Orton...they have the most momentum


They also grabbed the briefcase before the PPV. You don't win the MITB when you grab the briefcase beforehand, just ask Orton the last time he did that.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Well there goes my thoughts on orton winning money in the bank. Seems to me maybe they're setting it up for Christian or rvd


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Do you really think a former 9 times world champion and one of biggest stars in current WWE needs MITB to challenge for title shots? fpalm
> 
> He didn't get any title shots in recent years because they're still punishing him for the wellness policy. Once they become relaxed about it, he will be in title scene again a lot more.


I don't think he needs the MITB. I'm just stating the fact that he hasn't had any title programs or even any real feuds in the past two years which is totally fine by me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Well there goes my thoughts on orton winning money in the bank. Seems to me maybe they're setting it up for *Christian* or rvd


Come on bro. ~_______~


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Well now I'm certain that Bryan is winning the briefcase. They had Orton stand tall just as I predicted which makes Bryan's win all but guaranteed. Also, that Wyatt promo will be pretty sweet to see! :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fine with me. He IS the best in the world, and he IS above everyone else on the roster. He can never be given enough, and pulling a hat trick with MITB would be a nice accomplishment for him. I realize that you people THINK that Bryan is so much more deserving but that's just a fabrication of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree with your first point. Punk needs humbled and motivated by full-time talent this year. Working some programs with Wyatt, Shield, Bryan and Barrett for example would benefit all parties. His current demeanor so clearly screams to me that he should join a stable, preferably The Shield. And he is not the best in the world. Because he isn't the best in the-ring. I'll give him more than his due on the mic.

I agree with your second comment. When isn't Vince shitting in everyone's cereal? He probably just shat in our cereal right now.

I agree with your third point...to the extent that yes usually the wrestlers who climb the mountain on the go-home shows are usually f'd. But from a booking perspective, I think Bryan and Orton have the most upside this year while it's still salvageable...Punk needs to actually actually take a step back and come up with a tweak to his direction, if he has the creative power to do so. Otherwise he is quickly becoming Cena-level annoying to me.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Choke2Death said:


> I know but I'm getting a little impatient with the wait. It's been two long years and I'm getting bored now. And it's not like the people they push over him are any better. But you're right, no matter how many jobs he does, his credibility never goes down as the crowd still loves him as much every week. So there's something positive at least I guess.


i can wait a little more if this means that he'll get a proper storyline with the focus on him, no point in having him win the MitB with bryan's push ongoing, Mark Henry's retirement, Cena's reign which is sadly just started e while he's still a face

when all this things will be sorted out they can let the hunt begin


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

The booking isn't always the same for the go-home shows. Before Extreme Rules 2011, Christian stood tall in the last Smackdown and unhooked the World Title and we all know what happened in the PPV match itself.



> i can wait a little more if this means that he'll get a proper storyline with the focus on him, no point in having him win the MitB with bryan's push ongoing, Mark Henry's retirement, Cena's reign which is sadly just started e while he's still a face
> 
> when all this things will be sorted out they can let the hunt begin


You're right, it must be Orton's period of having no direction for now but he'll eventually rise up to the top again. I'm just sick of waiting because it's been almost 2 years since he was in the title chase barring that fatal four way.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Osize10 said:


> I disagree with your first point. Punk needs humbled and motivated by full-time talent this year.


Nah, I think I'll pass.



> Working some programs with Wyatt, Shield, Bryan and Barrett for example would benefit all parties.


If he put over Wyatt, Barrett or Ambrose that'd be great but he should still be winning the title. Matter of fact he should drop the title to them if anything. Bryan can get his garden knome looking ass to the back of the line.



> And he is not the best in the world. Because he isn't the best in the-ring. I'll give him more than his due on the mic.


The best on the mic IS the best in the world because mic skills outranks in ring ability in sports entertainment. Besides, expert opinion on the subject seems to be that Tanahashi in the best "wrestler" in the world, not Bryan. I don't know if that's true or not since I don't watch Japan, but there you go.



> I agree with your third point...to the extent that yes usually the wrestlers who climb the mountain on the go-home shows are usually f'd. But from a booking perspective, I think Bryan and Orton have the most upside this year while it's still salvageable...Punk needs to actually actually take a step back and come up with a tweak to his direction, if he has the creative power to do so. Otherwise he is quickly becoming Cena-level annoying to me.


Good, he SHOULD be at Cena's level. It's about fucking time.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Well there goes my thoughts on orton winning money in the bank. Seems to me maybe they're setting it up for Christian or rvd


Sadly, me and you have a better shot of winning the briefcase than Christian.

If by some sheer chance Christian wins it (and by sheer chance I mean he accidentally unhooks the briefcase mid match) I will buy every PPV for the rest of my life. Seriously, I'd be beyond ecstatic.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nah, I think I'll pass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well fuck, there goes my attempt to reason. I'll give you one thing, you could give two shits about ratings. Fuck ratings anyway

On that note, let me get my inner mark out....

Bryan should go over Cena on the road to Wrestlemania


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

On a Smackdown Show and they still have it end with guys battling for the Red Briefcase.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Sarcasm1 said:


> On a Smackdown Show and they still have it end with guys battling for the Red Briefcase.


Exactly:lmao

Smackdown MITB has zero build, other than one comedy segment backstage.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

Shows over? no husky?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

^They had a promo.



Osize10 said:


> well fuck, there goes my attempt to reason. I'll give you one thing, you could give two shits about ratings. Fuck ratings anyway
> 
> On that note, let me get my inner mark out....
> 
> Bryan should go over Cena on the road to Wrestlemania


Nope, don't care about ratings. I'm an incredibly selfish fan, which is the absolute correct way to be a fan. Never follow what anyone wants but you, good life lesson.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Nimbus said:


> Shows over? no husky?


Read again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Exactly:lmao
> 
> Smackdown MITB has zero build, other than one comedy segment backstage.


...and Barrett losing in 45 seconds. :fandango


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Exactly:lmao
> 
> Smackdown MITB has zero build, other than one comedy segment backstage.


Yeah WWE definitely booked that match at a weird time in their touring. They book an all midcard heel mitb while touring southern PRO face cities :kobe. Even Ray Charles would see that it's an odd decision. Having said that, the ppv is in Philly so there will definitely be De-facto faces in the match via crowd response. They will most likely be Ambrose, Sandow, and Barrett by default.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*

I might be tuning in on Friday just to see Ziggler dressed as sin cara


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Best parts of the night were Ziggler vs Cesaro, D.Bry vs Christian, Diva's Contract signing... Randy vs Sheamus was good despite me not liking either one of them. Ziggler was funny every time he was featured. He even did his little butt waggle in Sin Cara gear which was fun. Everything else was phoned in for the most part


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Ham and Egger said:


> Which explains why he got so many title shots in the past 2 years....


Orton's drug addiction explains that.




Mr.Cricket said:


> He didn't get any title shots in recent years because they're still punishing him for the wellness policy. Once they become relaxed about it, he will be in title scene again a lot more.


Yep.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

It's a shame that the belt that Rhodes and Flair both wore with pride is now a midcard title


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

I have no problem seeing Orton win because he'll cash it in on that night as he stated, the dude is desperate and it's been pretty damn long since he held the title. He put over the last person he lost it to only to have that dude buried by Cena which was a huge waste. Nobody can deny Orton has been doing work and still selling weak angles and putting people over. Dude is side by side with Aries as the best tweaner in all of wrestling right now. 

Then again, I have no problem with anybody winning the match...unless Big Show replaces Kane and wins, and Ryback gets a spot in the SD one and wins...LOL that would be a HUGE fuck up.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I have no problem seeing Orton win because he'll cash it in on that night as he stated, the dude is desperate and it's been pretty damn long since he held the title. He put over the last person he lost it to only to have that dude buried by Cena which was a huge waste. Nobody can deny Orton has been doing work and still selling weak angles and putting people over. Dude is side by side with Aries as the best tweaner in all of wrestling right now.
> 
> Then again, I have no problem with anybody winning the match...unless Big Show replaces Kane and wins, and Ryback gets a spot in the SD one and wins...LOL that would be a HUGE fuck up.


Did you know Vince reads this. DO YOU REALIZE WHAT YOU'VE DONE


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*



connormurphy13 said:


> It's a shame that the belt that Rhodes and Flair both wore with pride is now a midcard title



At this point in time the Divas title is more legit than the World Heavyweight Title.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*



Osize10 said:


> Did you know Vince reads this. DO YOU REALIZE WHAT YOU'VE DONE


The scary thing is, one of the 2 is actually likely in Ryback. :argh:


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*



gl83 said:


> At this point in time the Divas title is more legit than the World Heavyweight Title.


Might as well just give it to Ryder


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Damn it! I wanted to see Sheamus-Orton without any interference. Fucking goatface has to show up and ruin it. Oh just give him the MITB already. Let him have his 2 month feud with Cena but after that hopefully that's it for him being so prominently featured on WWE programming.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> Best parts of the night were Ziggler vs Cesaro, D.Bry vs Christian, Diva's Contract signing... Randy vs Sheamus was good despite me not liking either one of them. Ziggler was funny every time he was featured. He even did his little butt waggle in Sin Cara gear which was fun. Everything else was phoned in for the most part


How was Bray Wyatt's segment?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They also grabbed the briefcase before the PPV. You don't win the MITB when you grab the briefcase beforehand, just ask Orton the last time he did that.


how would you like your words prepared for when you have to eat them because Bryan walks out with the briefcase?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sounds like a solid Smackdown think I'll actually watch it when it airs will probably not watch the divas segment though.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*



THANOS said:


> How was Bray Wyatt's segment?


He didn't have one, it was basically a Raw Rebound +



Y2-Jerk said:


> Sounds like a solid Smackdown think I'll actually watch it when it airs will probably not watch the divas segment though.


I know I'm a diva mark, but you're honestly missing out on a decent segment if you skip it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



WHINY CUNT said:


> how would you like your words prepared for when you have to eat them because Bryan walks out with the briefcase?


I won't have to eat my words because I never said BRYAN IS 100000% NOT WINNING THE BRIEFCASE AND THERE'S NO WAY IN HELL HE EVER WINS NOW. I've said, multiple times now, that he's STILL a candidate to win and I wouldn't be surprised if the WWE is just trying to troll the audience and make people think he's not winning, because they KNOW this tactic is going to make people think he's not winning.

I'm just stating a pre-existing thing in wrestling booking. People don't win when they bring down the briefcase. Does that mean that there's NO chance of them tricking people? No, he might win for all I know, he has a better chance than most of the guys, but if they had him bring down the case it's probably because he's not going to win.

Everyone seems to think that this reported Cena vs Bryan match at SummerSlam is going to end with Bryan losing, so if that's the case, there's no point in Bryan holding the MITB because they already did the MITB holder fails to win thing last year.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Osize10 said:


> I disagree with your first point. Punk needs humbled and motivated by full-time talent this year. Working some programs with Wyatt, Shield, Bryan and Barrett for example would benefit all parties. His current demeanor so clearly screams to me that he should join a stable, preferably The Shield. And he is not the best in the world. Because he isn't the best in the-ring. I'll give him more than his due on the mic.
> 
> I agree with your second comment. When isn't Vince shitting in everyone's cereal? He probably just shat in our cereal right now.
> 
> I agree with your third point...to the extent that yes usually the wrestlers who climb the mountain on the go-home shows are usually f'd. But from a booking perspective, I think Bryan and Orton have the most upside this year while it's still salvageable...Punk needs to actually actually take a step back and come up with a tweak to his direction, if he has the creative power to do so. *Otherwise he is quickly becoming Cena-level annoying to me*.


Newsflash: nobody gives a shit about what you find annoying. And like Pyro said, he should be on Cena's level, in terms of booking, anyway.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Looks like a good Smackdown. Looking forward to Bryan-Christian and the Wyatt promo. Don't know what the fuck they're doing to Barrett, but a 45 second loss to Fandango? :no:


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*



connormurphy13 said:


> It's a shame that the belt that Rhodes and Flair both wore with pride is now a midcard title


Actually that belt was absorbed into the WWE title in 2001.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Christian lost clean 3 times in a row now?

Weird, they seemed to have booked him pretty strong in his return, especially with him pinning Dean Ambrose in the six man tag team match.

Now he just seems to be losing again, doesn't make Dean look very good either if he gets beaten by a guy who keeps losing, but maybe their going somewhere with this, too early to say.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

So Bryan has now beaten Orton, Sheamus AND Christian clean. Great they're finally giving him a real push.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Can't wait for this, just to see Orton standing tall.

They've pretty much left MITB wide open between Punk, Bryan and Orton.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Poor Christian. Got a win over The Shield but has been jobbing since lol.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Dolph Ziggler, dressed as Sin Cara, attacks Del Rio and beats him up.

:side:










coincidence?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Looking forward to the Wyatt Family Promo and the AJ/Kaitlyn segment. Build for the Raw MITB on SD looks cool too but there really has been a lack of build for the WHC MITB ladder match, even on SD they are neglecting it for the Raw MITB. No Ambrose on the show either, not cool.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*



> Orton climbs the ladder and retrieves the briefcase. SmackDown goes off the air with Orton standing tall on top of the ladder.
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...rs-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/#ixzz2YdAXmDYL


Well crap...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett loses again.

Card looks good however.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*



Fandanceboy said:


> Well crap...


Which means he doesn't win.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sheamus and Barrett too win the briefcases


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Hm, just as I was starting to think Orton would win the match. I guess it will be Sheamus now. <_<


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Orton ends strong on Smackdown.
Bryan ends strong on Raw.

I hope it's either one of them winning to be honest. But with both ending strong, why do I get a strange feeling that Sheamus will end up sneaking a win?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sucks to see Christian lose again, I'm not the tiniest bit surprised though. 

Bryan's on a winning streak, beating Orton, Sheamus and now Christian clean, hopefully this means they'll swerve us and have him NOT win MITB. He's still getting pushed regardless, so really he _doesn't need MITB._

Ziggler/Cesaro on Main Event sounds good despite the finish. 

Will watch just because it's the last show before MITB.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Starting to think that Wyatt is winning money in the bank, and Bryan is going to get his match with Cena through other means.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

They won't give MITB to Wyatt, they don't hand out WWE title contender pushes after one week, no matter how stunning the performer. If they put anybody in that match, especially a heel to win it, it'll be Ryback to rehab him after all these losses.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They won't give MITB to Wyatt, they don't hand out WWE title contender pushes after one week, no matter how stunning the performer. If they put anybody in that match, especially a heel to win it, it'll be Ryback to rehab him after all these losses.


or god forbird, The Big Show!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



mblonde09 said:


> Newsflash: nobody gives a shit about what you find annoying. And like Pyro said, he should be on Cena's level, in terms of booking, anyway.


Typical Punk marks...suggesting their beloved is booked like a god and trampling on anyone else deserving climbing the ladder.

Does anyone else see the irony?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Bryan and Orton are still the favourites to win in my eyes. I remember Jericho & Christian both held up the title on a ladder before they won.


----------



## White (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Main Event & Smavkdown Spoilers*



Osize10 said:


> Typical Punk marks...suggesting their beloved is booked like a god and trampling on anyone else deserving climbing the ladder.
> 
> Does anyone else see the irony?


they're worse than Cena kiddies.




anyway SmackDown ended with Orton unhooking the briefcase so I guess he's not winning. I just hope it won't be Boremus.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

I really don't understand why Sheamus is in the Raw MITB anyway when he's been burying Smackdown for months now


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Looking forward to Daniel Bryan vs Christian and Bray Wyatts promo.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

A fecking roll up. meh.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Smackdown looks like a good fuckin show. Damn I gotta stop reading these spoilers.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Lesnar will replace Kane.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*



TheWFEffect said:


> Lesnar will replace Kane.


That's actually a solid possibility now that I think about it!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Wyatt isn't winning the MITB. I get the feeling that his character isn't going to be all that considered with titles or wins/losses, for now anyway, and that he'd much rather spread his message. I could be wrong about that but putting him in the main event right away is a mistake no matter how talented he is.


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

After the segments Fandango and Wade have shared over the past few months, I think an odd couple tagteam could really work for them. I reckon they'd be entertaining at least. If Barrett doesn't win MITB he'd just be jobbing anyway.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

Watching Brodus' armpit fat jiggle right now is nasty.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

I'm glad Cesaro didn't lose to Ziggler by pinfall


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*

No one will replace Kane. There were too many in the match anyways. Plus Brock being in the match is silly, sneak attacking Punk at the end makes much more sense.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They won't give MITB to Wyatt, they don't hand out WWE title contender pushes after one week, no matter how stunning the performer. If they put anybody in that match, especially a heel to win it, it'll be Ryback to rehab him after all these losses.


Oh fucking jesus, if this happens, it'll be such a big waste. It'll be a decent way to build him, especially if Vickie is his new manager, but this is one of the worst outcomes possible for that match. And the sad thing is, I can see this happening.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*



Hypno said:


> Oh fucking jesus, if this happens, it'll be such a big waste. It'll be a decent way to build him, especially if Vickie is his new manager, but this is one of the worst outcomes possible for that match. And the sad thing is, I can see this happening.


One of the worst? It's THE worst. Ryback winning a WWE Championship would be an absolute soul crushing defeat for everyone with the slightest bit of decent taste in them.

The only positive thing in this situation is that they've always done one heel MITB winner and one babyface MITB winner, and since Ryback happens to be a heel, and the SmackDown MITB has no babyfaces in it, it's extremely unlikely that Ryback wins, but I have my guard up regardless.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Just WOW. Christian/Bryan was fantastic.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Christian vs. Bryan match was amazing. This needs to be on Raw so that more people will see it.

Other than that, I thought that it was an average Smackdown for the show before MITB.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

I lol'd at them going for the blue briefcase, absolutely no fucks given for the actual WHC competitors


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

No surprise these 2 are best in ring guys in wwe anyway


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Christian and Bryan was a fantastic match :clap with a great ending. Also saw the Divas angle and i gotta say it might be up and down in their feud but that segment was crazy good.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

They really need to disolve the WHC. No one cares about it and it's just tarnishing the big gold belt's legacy at this point.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The divas segment was great. AJ saying "Hulksmash!" :lol


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

* Smackdown 7/12/13 thoughts*

I have to say, this was a really good smackdown episode overall and one of the best I've seen in a long time in terms of content. Mostly everything had a purpose and was fleshed out really nicely. Match quality for the most part was really good especially.

*Positives*

* Bryan has yet another fantastic TV match this time with Christian who also delivered big time here. Just a real almost PPV quality match that opened the show once again highlighting Bryan's strengths to the tee. The crowd loved this and so did I. Strong tap out win for Bryan. He is without a doubt the worker of the year so far for WWE and has made everybody he has worked with really step up their game when they are with him. He has made the Shield, Ryback, Orton, Sheamus, Kane and now Christian all look great in his matches. Can't recommend this highly enough.

* Holy crap. That Divas contract segment was excellent. Really really good and surpassed my expectations which were pretty high anyway because of the spoilers. Before this the storyline hadn't really moved forward at all since Payback and had been extremely disappointing. Trust WWE to leave till the very last show before MITB to have these girls go out there and progress the storyline. AJ once again was great on the mic and showcased why as of right now she is the best this division has on the main roster by quite a long way. A lot of this segment was carried by AJ's excellent mic work. Kaitlyn's mic work also for once wasn't too bad and was passable for the segment, she managed to drive her points home before AJ slapped her and man this is where it picked up. A really great brawl section with Kaitlyn driving the table right into AJ who got trapped in the corner and she pounded away on AJ. Big E pulled her off and then Kaitlyn gave an exceptionally hard slap to Big E which echoed across the arena before nailing I shit you not, the hardest hitting spear I've ever seen a female wrestler land on someone. It turned AJ completely inside out who solded it absolutely beautifully in Ziggler like fashion. It put over Kaitlyn really well here as a danger to AJ's title. Another thing I'd like to point out is once again how good AJ's facial expressions were, especially her "Oh shit" face when she got pushed into the corner :lol. Anyway, definitely the best segment they've had together in this feud so far. Better than the Raw before Payback.

* Orton and Sheamus had a really good hard hitting and physical main event. These two have really good chemistry and their styles complement each other very well. This was a nice brawl of a match as they beat the hell out of each other until the interference end. I really enjoyed this a lot. Orton has really stepped up his game ever since getting involved with Kane and Bryan. If he keeps this up then I honestly wouldn't mind him getting another main event run.....but obviously as a heel.

* That Wyatt Family recap/video package was done so well. Once again another Wyatt Family video that WWE have really delivered with and it captured their essence and their debut superbly. It's been a great start for the Wyatt Family since being brought up. Let's hope WWE doesn't fuck this up too soon.

* Jericho and Axel had another entertaining match up this time on Smackdown. They seem to work well together and Jericho I feel as though is helping Axel showcase what he's got. Axel certainly is very polished in the ring and I feel as though he could deliver good matches with most wrestlers. He just needs to work on his character and especially his promos, because they suck.

* I'm not going to lie, even though on paper it looked extremely silly and even watching it was pretty stupid, I couldn't help but laugh at Ziggler impersonating Sin Cara. For me it worked because Ziggler didn't really try to impersonate Sin Cara once he got in the ring and instead just went right after Del Rio and beat the hell out of him. I feared that he might have tried to act like Sin Cara and that the commentators might have tried to go along with it and make us believe that it was actually Sin Cara, but they did the opposite. JBL did real well here to put that angle over. The backstage segment afterwards also with Sin Cara and Ziggler made me legit laugh too.

* Vickie jumping the barricade on Smackdown and intefering with the show to sell her firing I thought was a nice little touch and took up just enough time for it to be effective. I don't care what anyone says, Vickie plays such a great heel. Her irritating annoying voice and the way she delivers her promos just draws so much heat from the audience still to this very day. You have to give her credit. And she did great here too.

* Pretty solid match between Rollins and Jey Uso. It was fun for the time that it got and showcased them both well. Rollins getting the win I guess was a way to throw us off and think that the Usos might actually win but we know the Shield is going over here.

*Negatives*

* This injury angle they are going with Ryback is completely stupid and is doing absolutely nothing for Ryback at all. I guess they felt it would get him heat but in reality nobody cares. It just makes him look like a bitch and goes completely against what the Ryback character should be. The match with Miz was really dull as well.

* The lack of build for the WHC MITB match is frightening. Having a comedy segment on Raw and then having an all but two minute match with Fandango and Barrett with Fandango getting the roll up win with the other competitors (barring Ambrose) arguing on the outside? Just really lazy and bad booking right there.

* Axel looked incredibly silly freaking out after the Jericho match :lol. It just didn't work and Axel couldn't pull it off. Made him look so stupid in my opinion. Also the booking to have the Intercontinental Champion lose twice in a row to Jericho before his title match? Not good. I would have had Axel go over here or had him win on Raw. It's not like Jericho would get hurt from it anyway.

* Also a real lack of build for the WHC title match. Like seriously. The Ziggler/Del Rio segment by itself was entertaining on Smackdown but all this feud has been so far as been Ziggler attacking Del Rio again and again with a few promos thrown in between. The Viva Del Rio segment didn't really progress the storyline at barring Ricardo getting taken out and very little has been made out about Ziggler's concussion and the way Del Rio violently assaulted his head at Payback barring Ziggler's one promo stating that Del Rio tried to end his career. Weak build.


Really good SD show this week I thought, I enjoyed it a lot for the most part. Better than this weeks Raw.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*



Dalexian said:


> I really don't understand why Sheamus is in the Raw MITB anyway when he's been burying Smackdown for months now


Because exactly that reason. It is either put him in a MITB match or he isn't on the PPV. If he is in WHC MITB and doesn't win makes him look weak. If he is in the WWE Title MITB and loses doesn't look weak.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Crusade said:


> * Smackdown 7/12/13 thoughts*
> 
> I have to say, this was a really good smackdown episode overall and one of the best I've seen in a long time in terms of content. Mostly everything had a purpose and was fleshed out really nicely. Match quality for the most part was really good especially.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with this. They have really put no thought into the WHC or the WHC MITB


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Bryan vs Ch was simply amazing.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just finished watching. Two very good matches in Bryan/Christian and Orton/Sheamus. Plus Orton unhooked the blue briefcase, maybe it means he gets the REAL thing this Sunday?

rton2


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Anybody got a link to international Smackdown?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

> Smackdown 7/12/13 thoughts
> 
> I have to say, this was a really good smackdown episode overall and one of the best I've seen in a long time in terms of content. Mostly everything had a purpose and was fleshed out really nicely. Match quality for the most part was really good especially.
> 
> ...


what are you talking about. Christian is great in ring in his own right, and doesn't need anyone to make him look good.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

AJ-Styles said:


> what are you talking about. Christian is great in ring in his own right, and doesn't need anyone to make him look good.


I thought Christian was the better performer in the match


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Cole: "Randy Orton has never had an opportunity to win Money in the Bank!"

Umm, hasn't he been in two Money in the Bank matches? I hate how they rewrite history like that.

The lack of build to the WHC Ladder Match is sickening, you can just tell they literally don't give a shit about that belt.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

AJ-Styles said:


> what are you talking about. Christian is great in ring in his own right, and doesn't need anyone to make him look good.


Agreed.

It was really just another night at the office for Christian. Depending on the time given, good-to-great matches all night every night is Christian's norm.

Can't recall the last time he was involved in a bad singles match. Probably back in his TNA run.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

AJ-Styles said:


> what are you talking about. Christian is great in ring in his own right, and doesn't need anyone to make him look good.


Do you even read?



> * Bryan has yet another fantastic TV match this time with *Christian who also delivered big time here.*


I put Christian over here, I know exactly how good he is, he is great.

All I said was is Bryan has delivered a tonne of great matches with various talent who all seem to step up their game when they are in the ring with him.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

el dandy said:


> It was really just another night at the office for Christian.
> 
> Can't recall the last time he was involved in a bad singles match.



Agreed, he's one of the most consistent performers in the company next to Bryan for me.

It was a passable show, with Bryan versus Christian and Axel versus Jericho being my highlights. Outside of those there was nothing that memorable or special to speak of, although the ending of the Divas Title contract signing was nicely executed. While I'm still looking forward to Money in the Bank, which tends to be one of the better pay-per-views of the year, this SmackDown heading into it didn't really promote the event as strongly as it maybe could have. An appearance (even briefly at the end) from Punk once again on the blue brand might've been a nice touch, or another attack from the Wyatt family would have been interesting.

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm actually looming forward to the SD ladder match a little more, but I agree the build up is disgusting.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

El Capitano said:


> I thought Christian was the better performer in the match


No both men were.

Anyway love that the crowd were into it and it got "This Is Awesome" chant. Best Thing on Smackdown by a Mile. Bryan is really churning out those awesome TV Matches.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I missed the Bryan/Christian match, I'll have to check it out tomorrow. I did however catch Ziggler dressed as Sin Cara attacking Del Rio which was pretty good, and the main event and brawl afterwards over the MITB.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

aj star of the show, wwe need to give her 10 minutes every raw to showcase her talent, her selling of the spear is just exceptional as well


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Christian and Bryan damn... awesome match.

And the people writing Ziggler promos should be fired, fucking unfunny comedy >_>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll watch Christian vs Bryan when it airs here, but what a shock. An amazing match from by far the 2 best wrestlers in the company? Color me surprised. I've been wanting to see how Bryan would work with Christian for a while.

How much time was it? Tell me it was at LEAST 10 minutes.



> The lack of build to the WHC Ladder Match is sickening, you can just tell they literally don't give a shit about that belt.


That's not a bad thing from where I'm standing. The less they care, the higher chance they'll be less picky about who gets it.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll watch Christian vs Bryan when it airs here, but what a shock. An amazing match from by far the 2 best wrestlers in the company? Color me surprised. I've been wanting to see how Bryan would work with Christian for a while.
> 
> How much time was it? Tell me it was at LEAST 10 minutes.


Around 15 minutes, I guess.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How much time was it? Tell me it was at LEAST 10 minutes.


Without taking the intros into account... was like 9:30.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Brodus Clay said:


> Without taking the intros into account... was like 9:30.


WOW, it felt so much longer.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

DB and CH also had a match a few years ago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUqaQGP56uA


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> WOW, it felt so much longer.


Yes I thought it was longer at first xD, damn this Smackdown it's good!


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's not a bad thing from where I'm standing. The less they care, the higher chance they'll be less picky about who gets it.


Must be frustrating knowing Barrett will lose to Fandango.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Smackdown with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-7122013.html

Overall thoughts: It was a good show with Daniel Bryan/Christian and the Kaitlyn/AJ segment being the highlights

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

D-Bry and Christian should have main evented. Sheamus and Orton just proved how overrated they really are with that match. God awful.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That's how you sell a spear.










Epic stuff. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Bryan/Christian match has been fantastic.

And Bryan gets the clean win. Very good match. Not surprising.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

fantastic match from bryan and christian


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Decent show this week, Christian/Bryan was a very good opener, Jericho/Axel was decent, I also enjoyed Ziggler coming out as Sin Cara.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/Uso was good for a short match. Wish they could have been given more time.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That selling from AJ once again. She better beat Kaitlyn.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ziggler :mark:


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Jericho used move thief right there!


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Sigh... Sheamus. 

Was that comment really necessary? :cuss:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

AS GOD IS MY WITNESS AJ HAS BEEN BROKEN IN HALF


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Teddy


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

A little outdated but still funny.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My god AJ and Kaitlyn are so hot.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Just start scissoring already.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Big E trying to get a feel in on Kaitlyn.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome spear. Kaitlyn and AJ have been doing a good job making me give a crap about the Divas division.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

Real talk Kaitlyn gives a hell of a spear.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol

Damn am Iactually looking forward to a DIVAS MATCH??


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

A diva's feud that is awesome, been years since we could say that


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That was great, props to both.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That look after Big E got slapped


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

DAT Bitch Slap from Kaitlyn to Big E! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I was waiting for Big E to hit her back. She looks like an orange version of The Hulk.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Piped in boos :lol

I can tell...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL WWE is going to give Wade Barrett the MITB


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got home to see Barrett lose by a rollup to Fandango. Tyrion must be fuming now. 

Really sucks how this guy was the top heel for a year and has been used like shit for years. He has the look, the voice and has gotten better in the ring.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ambrose in the back like "these ni**as"


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Down with the Big Red MACHINE


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That's not Sin Cara


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cole trolling JBL HARD. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao Ziggler looked better as Sin Cara than the actual Sin Cara. 

Vickie on so we know these boos arent piped in.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Stephanie MacMahon :lmao Teddy


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Fuck you Cole. saying even if she has a ticket she can't be at ringside and where she was. But fucking Cena was supposed to be gone and came back with a ticket and not only stood at ringside but attacked employed wrestlers fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Always great when Orton and Sheamus wrestle. LOL at the RAW superstars fighting for the SD mitb.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> :lol
> 
> Damn am Iactually looking forward to a DIVAS MATCH??


I know right? When was the last time anybody said that and actually meant it?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Honestly, most of those reactions in the Divas segment were legit. Crowd was into the segment.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

KAILYN SMASH! 


good episode


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

lol. surprised so few Sin Cara botching jokes.

JBL & Cole were hilarious :lmao


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Smackdown *"LIKES"*
-Very good match between Daniel Bryan and Christian. I knew these two were going to put on a show. I liked the finish too and the crowd was very into it.

-Something tells me Chris Jericho picking up these two wins against Axel is leading to Jericho putting Axel over soon. Nothing wrong with it and their match was decent.

-Sin Cara looked totally different tonight. It was as if Dolph Ziggler was behind the costume and attacked Del Rio using Ziggler's finisher. Cool segment.

-Jey Uso vs Seth Rollins was a decent match too. Too bad we can't get any promos from the Usos to get us to care for them more.

-Segment of the night goes to the AJ/Kaitlyn contract signing. That mic work from AJ is just damn good. You can tell she doe her homework in this department. Kaitlyn pushing AJ while she was in her seat was a nice visual and AJ's selling of the spear was awesome. Great job here.

*"DISLIKES"*
-I'm still not getting used to The Miz being a face. Looks like Ryback's new gimmick is faking injuries to get dirty wins. Not sure how long this can continue.

-The MITB World Title Briefcase match has the worst buildup of all-time. No mic work from these guys. Just one small segment. Pathetic.

-Seen Sheamus/Randy Orton too many times. It's nothing new. Orton holding the blue briefcase in the end might be considered a botch because they are competing for the RAW MITB Briefcase. Whatever. This show was solid overall.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really liked Bryan/Christian. Two fantastic wrestlers that fed off each other's skills quite well. AJ/Kaitlyn segment was really good as well. A couple of the shorter matches were decent too. I actually like the Shield/Usos feud.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Awesome, awesome SD. Great matches and finally a good Divas segment again. I'm not a Ziggler fan, but him playing Sin Cara was pretty entertaining (also Cole's commentary).

The end of this SD also proved that SD still is (when being used correctly) is an important show to build towards a PPV.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Some redundant nothing rematches like Jericho/Axel and Ryback/Miz, but overall a solid show with a great Bryan/Christian match. Some more decent build for MITB All-Stars and the Divas match, but they failed to give Miz/Axel, Jericho/Ryback or WHC MITB anything memorable or substantial - a good show, but not a great build for the PPV.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BufDfRZSpUg

Backstage Fallout: Bryan, Christian, & Natalya


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BufDfRZSpUg
> 
> Backstage Fallout: Bryan, Christian, & Natalya


After seeing this, Christian needs a lot more mic time. The crowd would understand Christian's character if they let him have regularly televised promos/interviews or put him commentary routinely. The underdog, slightly bitter veteran would work if people actually see and hear it on TV.

Also seems like Natalya is randomly going to turn heel and try to "save" the divas division. She tried that before and it worked until WWE completely forgot about the storyline.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BufDfRZSpUg
> 
> Backstage Fallout: Bryan, Christian, & Natalya


1.) was DB's feats of performing true?

2.) why did Christian bury the top #10 MITB entrants?

3.) Natalya might look good, but holy crap is that acting bad.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: 7/10 Main Event & 7/12 Smackdown Spoilers*



THANOS said:


> That's actually a solid possibility now that I think about it!


As great as it would be, WWE would surely want to promote a Lesnar PPV appearance?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

aj was really good. i kinda wish big e fucked up kaitlyn. some women are unreasonable and need to be hit to calm their asses down. sean connery said so himself in a babara walters interview and he's james bond.


----------

